# 4410 won't move



## meisterc (May 2, 2017)

the tractor is flashing code
short,long,short,short
long,long,short,short
I have been trying to get a chart on what that code is for?
both peddle sensors are bad and have been replaced,but not set to spec. the dealers around here give different storing on how to do this.
please help


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

...................
deleted original thought


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMLVU13193_H2/Output/Index.html?tM=HO


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy meisterc, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your John Deere dealer should be able to tell you the meaning of the "morse" codes on your tractor. 

If you were cutting heavy grass, weeds, and perhaps some small brush, there are wires running under the tractor that may either be damaged, or pulled out of their sockets/connectors. Crawl under the tractor and trace all wires looking for and repairing any damage found.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Unfortunately what you are experiencing requires the expensive ($150) service manual to identify the codes, or a call to your dealer. 

Then it may require the JD proprietary electronic diagnostic and recode tool, at a cost of a bit more than $400, and knowledge on how to use the tool.

And if components have failed add the price of those to the mix.

Or just load it up and let the dealer fix the problem for their usual fees.

Once it is functioning, crawl underneath and put loom protection and zip ties on all the wiring that is hanging down fishing for snags.


----------

